# Women and salmon fishing



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Below is a picture of a group of women ganging up on a nice king at a Becoming an Outdoor Women outing.Two women worked the rod while the rest cheered them on. Now if you haven't experencied salmon fishing on Lake Mi. your are missing a great time. This doesn't have to be a all male sport. Get some of your girl friends together and go out on a charter together. 








There are some charter captains here on these forms ( Coldwater Charters and others can't rember there name) that could take you and your group out. Back when I use to charter I had a group that I took the husbans out in the morning and the wifes out in the afternoon. The women usually caught more fish and I'm sure they had more fun. Get a group of friends or co-workers and try salmon fishing this could your or your friends in the pictures.








Sorry about the size of pictures can't seem to size them right. Also it you go to cold water fishing form then check post What the hech is this about there are more pictures of the women from the B.O.W. outing.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

I've already commented to Coldwater that I'd consider a wet bird hunt with him next season and might as well try some of those big fish. Since I am self learned on hunting. Fishing and bird hunting are both areas I know nothing about and have been afraid to tackle them on my own. What helps is to have some of you good guys volunteer to teach us girls a thing or two. I bet Huntress would jump in with me to go on some sort of excursion. We are planning to do a 3-D archery league this summer. Anybody else?

I never regret going fishing it is just something I rarely get to do or study for that matter. 

Great photos, I bet those ladies had a great time.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Aspen Hill Adventures the nice thing about an all women fishing trip (for your first trip) is its not as competative as mixed or male group. All the women cheer for each other and don't seam to give each other as much grief if they lose the fish. Fishing is like all outdoor experiences there sapposed to be fun not maid fun of. Good luck I hope you can get a trip you will love it.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Serial Fish Killer I guess I don't understand what your talking about. This isn't or hasn't anything to due with an outting from this web site. I'm just trying to get women to try fishing. I guess you will just have to take my word for itbut, I have hosted two Becoming an Outdoor Women outing and worked on a third one plus when I ran my charter busniess I ran a couple women only charters (three sisters and there friends) and they are not as competative.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Well I'll try this picture thing again. This is Lynn Marla DNR Director of Mi. Becoming an Outdoor Program. These were taken from the same outing as the picture above. By the time she caught this king she had to take her jacket off but never lost her smile.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Nice pics WD, I too have had a few all girl charters and they always out perform the men. They don't try to horse the fish so they don't lose as many. One trip a buddy sets up has the men on one boat and their wives and girlfriends on the other, the women always beat the men. I think we should call this the fair side forum, as they are the fairer sex.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

SFK,

As I recall a certain female I won't metion any names....Rivernuts better half....out fished you a couple of days on the last trip up north and so did my 9 year old stepson HEHEHEH just kidding. I'm very competative about fishing!!!!!!!!!! I love it when my hubby gets fish but I LOVE it even more when I do!!!!

I used to wear the fake nails until I started river fishing and boy those came off real quick. It's way to hard to tie your line with those things on!!!!!!!

QS


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)




----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Do I hear the makings of a future outing, pitting the sexes against each other on the water......hummm I think it would be fun! Maybe the loosing team would have to cook the winning team dinner? I hope there are a few more male cooks to help me...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Kingfisher2 don't stick your neck out I have fished with some women that could cut it off!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Wormdunker,

It's too late he already stuck it out and I'm sharpening my knives!!!   

King, I think that sounds like a GREAT idea!!!! I like the idea about cooking....I could always use a break from it!!!!! By the way I like my steak medium!!!

Okay now what we need is to get the boats together and then the teams.... We can vote for captains of the teams or we could just have King be the one for the guys and I would be for the Ultimate Fishing Chics  Come on guys and gals lets here what you think?

Rivernut...(my hubby) said he would like to be on the guys team...actually he wanted to go on the boat with all the ladies and just hangout ...NOT!!!!!!!! Of course ladies it's a requirement for us to wear skimpy clothes to distract the guys!!! Oh wait lets not cause we will win either way but they will say it was because we tried to distract them 

QS


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I will graciously volunteer my boat for the "Powder Puff" division


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

I was thinking the same thing Shoe where and when,


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Shoeman,

Thank you so much we will take you up on the offer


QS


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I think, I just sat down in the Cat-bird seat. lol

Maybe around Memorial weekend?
Getaway was showing interest for a Harbor Beach outing. They have a decent campground across the street and Don's Four Roses is docked there as well.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Skimpy clothes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I better start working out or I am going to scare away the fish and the competition! 

Count me in! Girls, I'll get Chromium to join in for the guys. He'll be their handicap and help us out.(Another one I hope he doesn't read!LOL)

QS, way to get this forum going! Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

Man oh Man,,,,,,,, If I were John I'd have to give ya 50 lashes!!!!!! 

I"ll leave it up to him to decide what with though


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

SFK, I've seen pictures! Bring on the speedo!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks Clay

You're a real pal. Just the thought of you in a Speedo, will make me want to "abandon Ship"

Thank God, I'm limited to a crew of 4


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

IFN, I know I'm pushing it! LOL! Glad he's got you in his corner. 

Back to prior posts, John can no longer be my depth finder. Went on a diet and got skinny on me! We'll have to get out on the pond this spring/summer. What is your weapon of choice, spinning or fly rod? We love both!


----------

